# national geographic: lake tanganyika



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Im sure a lot of members has probably seen this episode on national 
geographic about lake tanganyika and its inhabitant.
but for those of you who hasnt, its very informative and quite a 
learning experience regarding our passion.

im sure a lot of new members or new to the cichlid world in general can benefit from this
video.
its a 6 part video and about 1 hr long.

here is the part 1 link from youtube.
enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKKcB4NS ... re=related


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I love that video, you can buy it on VHS only from amazon. Does anyone know the ID on the 2 all black cichlids that were fighting in the video? It was during the part where the narrator was explaining about the versatile cichlid mouth. They tore up each others mouthes pretty good. I haven't been able to id them from Ads books or anything.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I just got that video for my birthyday. The movie shows a lot more than what is on youtube.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I had a digital rip of it on a media hard drive.

The hard drive died three days ago, and needless to say, I do not have the video anymore.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

no one has an id on the black fish fighting in it?


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

They look a bit like Dhonti or something like that


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

BioG said:


> no one has an id on the black fish fighting in it?


I believe they're Neolamprologus christyi.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

THANKS! That has been messing with my head for years! It's always something dumb! I have to remember that body shape rules with cichlids I must have omitted Christyi as a possibility because the pics I was looking at showed a different coloring. I should know better that when cichs fight, they fight dark!


----------



## kicks15 (Apr 21, 2009)

thank you for that link...it was very cool!


----------

